# CAG OHIO......hey Shawn W.



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to the CAG ohio web site....it seems to be missing?

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its the end of the year doood..plus i don't think he has anytime to update the new schedule quite yet.. give him sometime maaan...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL........i was going to send my pics. from the year end event to the cag ohio e-mail, thats the reason i went to the site..lol...but i'll just send them direct to him.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.cagohio.net/

It's there....at least when I checked it it was. The email address is my own address anyways  Keeps it simple for me. Also, the schedule is up for 2005, as well as some changes in how we will run things next season. They are all outlined in the rules/regs section on the main page  Send me the pics if ya get a chance [email protected]


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, im not sure what happened, but when i went to the site it was a search site for things in Ohio....???

I'll shoot those pics. to ya tonight when i get home.

Scott

as far as "changes" are you refering to the time each event will take place & the "boats" rules?

So does this mean that bait boats can be used during the Ohio events??????


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bait Boats can be used.......BUT.......if you are to use one, you must give the offer to other anglers in our group to use the equipment as well. 1st person that screws that up will end this. I was asked to do this for a couple of reasons. Boats cannot be launched from State park property unless you are using a ramp, so keep that in mind. One of the biggest reasons I am allowing this this year is because I will have limited time to be able to go out and bait up the waters at our venues. I feel you should have the opportunity to bait the waters on your own as well.......and I feel not using boats is limiting the opportunity to land bigger fish on distant structure w/o being able to place large quantities of chum in those areas. Figured I would give it a trial run this year and see how it goes. Nice thing about setting these up  You can pretty much try out anything you like, and end it when you like. LOL.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

boat is ok..?? hmm


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

ahhhh...got ya Shawn, i guess ya have to level the playing field as much as possible, understood .

Im about 50% done with my bait boat(been building it since last winter) and will be using it personally next year for some spots that are father than 120yrds to structure and for the OCC events...and was just wondering about the boat thing because of it.

BUT, my question is this, the CAG events like ATC, CCC and others, your not allowed to fish or CHUM waters/areas of the events until the day of the event.......which i can understand if money or prizes are to be won......but to those who might live 2hrs away from our events are kind of at a disadvantage if "local" carpers find thier spots days/weeks ahead and chum these spots...i know ive done this myself(the COSI event) and i know others do too.
And some anglers dont own spods, throwing sticks, catapults...or even bring "chum" with them...so its kind of an uneven playing field already, so why would the use of boats or bait boats be different??

Im just saying that if you have things to put chum out into the water, then you should have to let everyone use them too..like a boat.....if ya see what im geting at?

I say either keep the boats out of the events..or make them a personal tool, just like a spod rod, catapult, ect. 

I guess i'll be the..."1st person that screws that up will end this" idiot be asking this questions, but hey ive got to ask.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i got several spots that a remote controlled baitboat would be ideal..maan..i wish i have one..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott I think Shawn response was mainly to those using small boats like Ak's inflatable but I agree with you. I sure would want to chance a R/C bait boat that I painstakenly built in the hands of someone whom has no idea what they are doing. I think everything should be fair game as this is meant to be a friendly competition, but that is not the only reason to people come to our outings. I think all carpy gadets should be allow to allow others to see new and different tactics. Before this year how many of us had seen south african tactics? Probably none. I hope next year I get to see some float fishing in person.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I cannot stop people from chumming days in advance. I agree....that does put some people at a disadvantage.....but like you said.....you did do that at the Scioto and likely landed the most fish of everyone. I could not get down there the day before.....and blanked in the 7 hrs I fished. Patrolling the areas at each event would be impossible. I work just like you do  I...like you.....cannot be on the water 24-7 to keep people from chumming/pre-fishing....so I just don't bother with that. Kind of pointless when it is non-competitive anyways. If someone wants to spend the time and money to chum a spot.....that is fine by me. More power to them. That only proves 1 thing to me.......they have dedication and love the sport in which we all participate in at each event. These are NON-COMPETITIVE and they will remain that way. It's a shame that we have to discuss what rules we should have and shouldn't have. 

As for the bait boats......I was referring to manual boats....inflatables/aluminum/fiberglass, etc. I wouldn't think of asking someone to share an RC boat. Too dangerous. But then again....I would hope that people would be willing to share/demonstrate how they work, etc......to better knowledge the group.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't realize there were " rules" for the Ohio events  I'm talking about the East Harbor/West Branch/ Dillion etc. events. Hell, I didn't even fish at these outings. I just attend for the friendships and bs sessions  I for one am greatful that these are non competitive. I could care less who catches what. But it is always great to see fish being hauled in  Shawn and company, thanks for another great carpin season. I for one will be counting the days to East Harbor............ CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Trust me Shawn i fully understand your veiws and accept the rules , i was just pointing out a few things to BETTER understand the meanings...thanks.

I will be attending a select few of the events next year as you know i'll be busy with my own event sced. trying to hit the rivers in Ohio...im hope'in to find a very good large spot like Rayland, Ohio to get it voted on the CAG ohio events list...maybe others in the future to mix it up a bit and try all of our resources.

Thanks guys,
Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Rayland is not a bad idea Scott. Not bad at all............That area is a great place to fish.....FYI guys, Rayland is out by Pike Island, has excellent bank area, camping with shower house - over all a nice area... CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks CK, thats the only big river spot i can find so far, but i have 3 other unconfirmed campgrounds just like Rayland all along the Ohio river that offer tons of camping on the river.

Rayland is located on rt 7 just 8-10 miles north of state route 70(east), for those wanting an idea of the location.
Also the campground/marina is only 1 mile north of Pike Island dam...so its close to a wintering hole for the carp...might make a great springtime event to catch the carp as they move upstream??? Also the water in front of the campground runs about 10ft deep, then drops off into 20+ ft of water, because it is next to an old barge tie off..yee haw!  

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Aaaggghhhh  

West Branch-NE Regional
Bankside Cookout on Saturday with Ohiogamefishing.com Members 3:00PM

The above is scheduled in the middle of spring gobbler season!!! 
With the short 4 week season and most hunting done on weekends this will be a hard one to make for many me included


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> Thanks CK, thats the only big river spot i can find so far, but i have 3 other unconfirmed campgrounds just like Rayland all along the Ohio river that offer tons of camping on the river.
> 
> Rayland is located on rt 7 just 8-10 miles north of state route 70(east), for those wanting an idea of the location.
> Also the campground/marina is only 1 mile north of Pike Island dam...so its close to a wintering hole for the carp...might make a great springtime event to catch the carp as they move upstream??? Also the water in front of the campground runs about 10ft deep, then drops off into 20+ ft of water, because it is next to an old barge tie off..yee haw!
> ...


March


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im leaning towards that month myself, but who knows with Ohio's weather anymore, heck we could have a foot of snow still!!
I'll put the plan into action in Dec. as i have two winter spots to check out and if one of them produces well, it will be our first event(yes starting in March...keep your fingers crossed).
Rayland is one, the 2nd might be a better shot because its one of the old roll-over dam locations that used to be on the Ohio r. Its very deep water and a darn good amount of bank space(ive fished it in the cold before and it holds LOTS of fish, but carp, not sure?)........another spot if you remember Jake talking about it at the COSI event was the discharge out of a bakery into the Ohio....this one could be a golden spot for summertime too?

Well i'll get the sced. in order soon and post it when complete. Im thinking for our first year we will only hold 3-4 events(maybe more?) with atleast 2 being on the Ohio, 1 on the Muskingum and another on the Scioto..well see, im going to need atleast a full season on these rivers to find the best areas to hold an event...my goal is to find an event for each month from March-Nov. with only 3 months off of fishing.

Scott


Also i have found a warmwater discharge on a river that can be easily fished/accessed from the bank......i will be fishing it to try it out for an x-mas or new years event(not on the exact days of the holiday, but maybe right in between the 2). I'll let ya know how that one goes.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

We should try to plan a get together for the FFF on new years.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

well.........im not to sure about fishing real CAG events, if ya understand what im saying?
Im kind of letting the CAG stuff die down for awhile til the storm blows over!!

But we can sure get together anytime during the winter for fun.......also i have to give ya a shout via PM about a winter spot down in your neck of the woods to try out.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my family will be here for xmas and new year..i dont think i can be fishing then.. i prolly fall into the water by then anyways..lol..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as prebaiting and chumming the events goes...the past two years i've done it for buckeye lake and alum creek. However...i never chum one or two specific areas that i plan on fishing myself. I always just spread the chum out over the whole area in an attempt to draw as many carp to the area as i can. It is all just for fun and i don't care who catches fish as long as fish are caught...though i'd much rather see the fish spread out than caught mostly by one or two people who were able to chum their area ahead of time.

In general...i think next years schedule looks great...and i could care less about any of the rules cause all i plan on doing is getting out and fishing as much as i can and trying to improve on my techniques while hanging out with the carpers.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

amen clayton..all i wanna do next year is hangout with you all at the bank..


----------

